# Club Intrawest (EmBARF) Members



## WBP (Jun 1, 2016)

Be prepared to receive an email message like this:

"We are currently reaching out to all our EmBARF Members to answer your questions and share with you some exciting new options now available with your Membership! As you are not currently scheduled to visit a Club soon, *it’s vital that you let me know the best time and number to reach you as this is the most important update you may ever do.*
Please let me know a good time that works for ideally both of you to schedule your transitional update. I will try to call you if I don’t hear from you, but I know your time is precious and we are attempting to reach all our Members, so best to schedule a minimum of 20 minutes to review things.

Look forward to hearing from you and setting up a time.

Kind regards
Anne

*****ACTION ITEM******

The audacity of DRI and this person, "Anne," to say *"it’s vital that you let me know the best time and number to reach you as this is the most important update you may ever do."* It's vital, huh? The sad thing is that by responding to Anne's bait, Anne will (reportedly) be paid a commission, if she is a marketing representative for DRI (to "book a sales tour"). 

BUT, THERE IS A WAY TO GIVE DIAMOND A TASTE OF THEIR OWN MEDICINE: Say "yes" to the marketing person's invitation to attend/take a "sales tour (which may be disguised by another name)," take up a salesperson's time, and SAY NO to every one of the salesperson's offers to buy something (from Diamond Resorts International or EmBARF).

Doing the above will (adversely) skew the marketing person's, sales person's, and Diamond's sales and marketing metrics by attending a sales presentation, AND SAYING NO. I can't imagine a nicer, more sincere gift to Diamond Resorts International.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's vital for Anne, it's vital for DRI but for the member? How vital is it to get a pitch to spend a few tens of thousands of dollars for an "upgrade" to THE Club?
Not very, I would say...


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 27, 2016)

Here is a quote from the Club intrawest owner site 
( http://www.citheownersgroup.org/#!special-general-meeting/zwi5t ) about the results of the general meeting held in Vancouver on June 18th



> SPECIAL GENERAL MEETING: JUNE 18, 2016 VANCOUVER BC
> 
> ​
> 1st SPECIAL GENERAL MEETING – WHAT DO WE TAKE AWAY?
> ...


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Bill, 
Is there a way to just give up my voting rights to the ciownersgroup without investing  too much time learning everything? 
My guess is that the group will make a much better informed decision on any voting matter than me putting in minimal effort to get caught up to speed.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 6, 2016)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Hey Bill,
> Is there a way to just give up my voting rights to the ciownersgroup without investing  too much time learning everything?
> My guess is that the group will make a much better informed decision on any voting matter than me putting in minimal effort to get caught up to speed.


On the CIownersgroup website they had a place where I could assign them my vote  Not sure what is happening now.

Bill


----------



## cd5 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Not time for proxies yet...*

We will do another proxy drive when the next election comes around and DRI sends the instructions. We will also send registered members the information concerning who the chosen candidate is. That should be in early May 2017. 
In the meantime, if you want to stay informed through our newsletters, I encourage you to register with us at this link: 
www.citheownersgroup.org/my-information


----------

